
Dontprint – send scientific articles to your e-reader - stared
http://dontprint.net/
======
boulos
Cool! For anyone wondering (as I did) "What makes this for scientific
articles?" there's explicitly a conversion process that takes the usual two-
column of journal articles and makes them something you can read on say a
Kindle. Great idea!

------
stared
Source code:
[https://github.com/robamler/dontprint/](https://github.com/robamler/dontprint/)

